# Halloween Sheet Music



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Greetings all.

My wife and I have recently taken up the Hammered Dulcimer and I noticed while practicing that this would be a great instrument for Halloween music.

Does anyone know of anyplace where I can download sheet music for the Halloween theme? Not to mention the Exorsist, Dance Macbe, etc.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't know where to get sheet music, but the Exorcist Theme is called "Tubular Bells", which should help you find it easier.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.musicnotes.com/features/...nuid=VX01JM8YFMCWNWQ1BVJJ39PH081K6TD618K87TD6


----------

